# Read Only SD card?



## jep971 (Mar 23, 2012)

I Have been searching and searching. 

I recived a update for my navigation unit in my car in the form of a new SD card. (as all new Ford Owners are reciving for a recall on 2011 & 12 MyTouch system) So I have the Old SD card sitting here and was thinking I could erase it and format it and use it in my camera. After checking it is a 16G card. But when I try to delete anything it say Write Protected. Of course I checked the Switch and Same thing both directions. I have read and read differnt forms and did a Regedit and added to prevent wirte protection. same response but this time said it deleted files but when I remove card and re-insert files are back. I Ran the Ridgecrop Consultant I found on this site And it looked like it worked but when I check card all files still on card. i tried taping both sides of card as mentioned some place. No Change

The card does say on it "Read Only" 
I assumed it was just a sticker. Keep in mind do not want to Copy this card. I really want files delteted so I can use the card for my Camera.

Any more options or idea. Just thinking I hate to throw this card away. 

numbers of back of card incase it helps

41219-16gcma
2711c

Thanks in advance for Any help


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If it says "Read only" on the card, then it is indeed read-only. These can only be programmed (or written to) one time only by the company who supplied it.


----------

